# Cleaning Hatches and mildew



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kwarner said:


> Just wondering what everyone does to clean and maintain the black mildew that forms in the hatches and under the hatch after the boat has sat for a while. Trying to do a full detail on the boat. I've used a magic eraser before with good results.


Go to any store and pick up a mold/mildew remover spray and let it do the work for you. After you rinse that off, take the magic eraser to anything left. I works like magic...


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Lowe's or Home Depot I get a jug of the zep mold and mildew remover and put it in a spray bottle.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I use a Pressure washer.


----------

